# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  یک نکته جالب در مورد DBC

## binyaz2003

آیا تا به حال تو بانک اطلاعاتی تون با Database Container Events کار کردین ؟ 
شما می تونید با کنترل events ها روی بانک اطلاعتی و جداول درون اون کنترل داشته باشین
مثلا با beforopentable  می تونید وقتی یک نفر یا خود شما می خواید جدول رو باز کنید یک شرط و یا حتی با برنامه نویسی کلمه رمز بپرسید.جالبه نه؟
اما یک مشکل پیش می آد و اون اینه که متن برنامه ای که می نویسید در یکی از فایلهای بانک اطلاعاتی ذخیره میشه و می شه با edit کردن اون از متن برنامه سر در آورد .
خوب هر مشکلی باید راه حلی داشته باشه و خوشبختانه برای این هم یک راه حل هست .
با انتخاب چک باکس events file شما می تونید یک فایل تعیین کنید که متن تمام اتفاقات در اون فایل ریخته بشهو اون فایل رو به پروژه اضافه و کامپایل کنید و دیگه کسی نمی دونه شما چیکار کردین.برایمثال در event  مذکور می تونید این کد رو بنویسید:

if oh="ali"   && oh is a public 
return .t
else
return .f
endif

حالا شما در برنامه خودتون موقع باز کردن دیتابیس اون متغییر رو تعریف و مقدار می دین و بانک و جدول به راحتی باز می شن اما کسی که نمی دونه جدول براش باز نمی شه.
من با visual data manager  و visual foxpro و refox mm9 امتحان کردم که جواب می ده اما اما
ریفاکس 8 داس بازشمی کنه متاسفانه!
حالا شاید راه حلی هم برای این باشه.شما بگین

----------


## binyaz2003

آقای کیا و بقیه بچه ها شما نظری در این باره ندارین؟

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

نظر اینکه اگه بانک شما به عنوان جدول باز بشه چی؟ و اینکه اگه جدول جای دیگه ای باشه فقط خطای نیافتن بانک را میده و باز میشه!

----------


## binyaz2003

خوب پس بدرد اینجور کارا نمی خوره.

----------


## reza1357

> آیا تا به حال تو بانک اطلاعاتی تون با Database Container Events کار کردین ؟


برای بعضی از کارها اینجور رویدادها بدرد میخره

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

من گفتم مشکلکش چیه همین. ولی برای غیر حرفه ای ها خوبه.

----------


## reza1357

:(

----------


## rezaTavak

ببخشید منظورم اینه که برای کسی که میخواد جداول شما را باز کنه اگه زیاد سرو کار با فاکس نداشته باشه خوبه نه برای کسی که فاکس را بدونه.

----------


## binyaz2003

http://www.foxite.com/scripts/foxisa...aid=_13Q11CV9J
حتما مثال رو دانلود کنید
نظرتون راجع به این چیه؟ 8-)

----------

